# How to train head movement



## maxstronge (Jul 25, 2017)

How can I get better at slipping punches? I don't have a heavy bag/speedbag or anything at home. Right now I'm just getting a friend to put on some gloves and try to hit me while I avoid it. How do you guys train?


----------



## drop bear (Jul 25, 2017)

Your friend just feeding you punches should work fine.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2017)

About 1:15 into this video you'll see a speed bag-type bag swinging back and forth.  If you can rig up something like that such as a very small basketball, soccer ball, etc. (a really small one), or even a tennis ball hanging from the ceiling, beam, etc. it could work.  If you watch this video at work, turn the sound off so Tupac's lyrics don't get you in trouble...






You could also run a rope from one point to another across a room at about shoulder height and practice basically the same thing, but adding moving forward and backward, adding punches, etc.  I didn't look for videos where that's done, but I've seen a few.  I think Rocky did it in a training montage too 

Having a partner throw punches with focus mitts is great too.  Google Mike Tyson peekaboo training; there's a lot of stuff.  Some great, some not so great.

I'm not a boxer, but I'm a huge fan.  I worked out with a few a while back during my college boxing club days.  One of my favorite things to do during that time was this stuff.  Made me feel like Mike Tyson  when he used to move his head and body a lot and not stand up straight like a punching bag later in his career.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jul 25, 2017)

You think something other than an attack by a person is better?


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2017)

MI_martialist said:


> You think something other than an attack by a person is better?


Is that directed towards my post?

I didn't say better, worse, or anything else related to what's best. 

A person feeding him punches works well.  But it's not the only way, and in some instances might not the best way.  If he's constantly getting hit, if his partner isn't trying to work with him, if he's not moving properly, etc.

If someone attacking was the only way, would a boxer, much less an elite professional boxer do anything else to train slipping?  Obviously Mike Tyson's camp thought what was in the video has merit.  Same for a ton of other boxers.  It's working basics.  Just like any other drills.

Punching a person who's trying to get out of the way and hit you back is an essential way to train.  But that doesn't mean it's the only thing someone should do.  Otherwise why waste your time with heavy bags, speed bags, footwork drills, etc.  Just get in the ring and fight the entire time.  Same principle as training slipping.


----------



## marques (Jul 25, 2017)

maxstronge said:


> How can I get better at slipping punches? I don't have a heavy bag/speedbag or anything at home. Right now I'm just getting a friend to put on some gloves and try to hit me while I avoid it. How do you guys train?


It should be fine. You may start defending a known attack/combo and/or slow down the speed, before the complete chaos. Good luck!


----------



## maxstronge (Jul 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> About 1:15 into this video you'll see a speed bag-type bag swinging back and forth.  If you can rig up something like that such as a very small basketball, soccer ball, etc. (a really small one), or even a tennis ball hanging from the ceiling, beam, etc. it could work.  If you watch this video at work, turn the sound off so Tupac's lyrics don't get you in trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thank you for the write up, that was really helpful


----------



## bigaldevlin (Aug 17, 2017)

a piece of string attached between two walls. practice your bob and weave under it - works wonders and cheap as anything to set up. you can do the same witht he string dangling from the ceiling with a small weight attached for a diy speed bag - builds spped and accuracy


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 17, 2017)

Imho, slipping actual punches is the best exercise just make sure your partner is mixing up different punches at different angles and rhythms.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 17, 2017)

maxstronge said:


> How can I get better at slipping punches?


- Drop your hands next to your legs. Don't use your arm to block the punch.
- Ask your opponent to throw just 1 "slow" punch at you.
- You try to move your body and head without moving your legs to dodge it.

Later on ask your opponent to increase speed in that single punch. After you feel comfortable with it, ask your opponent to throw 1,2 punches at you ...


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 17, 2017)

bigaldevlin said:


> a piece of string attached between two walls. practice your bob and weave under it - works wonders and cheap as anything to set up. you can do the same witht he string dangling from the ceiling with a small weight attached for a diy speed bag - builds spped and accuracy


The simplified version of my initial post.  I like the way you think


----------

